

Find a date through your Spotify profile - juliankeenaghan
http://open.spotify.com/app/tastebuds
Tastebuds.fm has just launched it's Spotify app. Scan your library to see your matches, chat, send playlists and more!
======
superchink
Note: This is a direct link to the Spotify App and requires opening Spotify to
read anything about it.

Service site here: <http://tastebuds.fm/>

